# Pasar de usb a rca



## chaky2007

Estoy necesitando un esqema  para poder hacer un cable que uno de sus lados tenga usb y del otro dos rca macho... si no lo conocen no me vengan conq no se puede porque hay a la venta en usa (el problema es el tramiterio y el envio)

perdonen la crudeza del mensaje, espero su ayuda.. saludos


----------



## JV

Y que se supone que hace el cable?? divide las lineas de señal de las de alimentacion?


----------



## Apollo

Hola chaky2007:

Aqui nadie está esperando a que alguien haga preguntas o está obligado a ayudarte, así como nadie es adivino, por favor nivela el tono de tus preguntas.

Falta la parte más importante, ¿Que es lo que hace este cable? Es para señal, control, voltaje, etc. Antes de pedir una buena respuesta hay que hacer una buena pregunta.

Si el dispositivo existe seguramente algún compañero sabe la respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## chaky2007

perdonen por todo, les explico es para conectar la vcr a la pc, pasaria la señal de video.

gracias y de nuevo perdonen.

saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Hola, aunque usted no quiere algo hecho, le advierto que lo mejor será comprar una tarjeta captura de video, yo compre una por 300 pesos y me arrepentí por que no es de muy buena calidad, le sugiero un pinacle.

En el inter recuerdo haber visto un circuito para hacerlo desde un conector creo que se llamaba eurocard, pero como mi tele no tiene ese tipo de salida pues ni trate de hacerlo.

Ahora otra sugerencia, ahorrese gran parte del trabajo conectando la salida de audio de la vcr directo a la entrada de micrófono del PC, así solo tendrá que preocuparse por hacer su adaptador Video RCA/USB y encontrar o hacerse sus propios drivers para que el sistema lo reconosca.

Yo le sugiero lo de comprar una tarjeta interna ya que tiene varias ventajas, como que trae control remoto, sintonizador de radio y TV, entradas de RCA y Svideo, además la señal que meta a la tarjeta la pueden interpretar programas de edición como sony vegas, pinacle liquid, adobe premiere... Y también puede mostrar lo que la tarjeta esta recibiendo como si fuera una web-cam con lo cuál puede usarla en el msn. Además linux me la reconoció sin problemas.

y si hay forma de recibir un email, solo marque la casilla que esta abajo de donde escribe su mensaje que dice "Notificarme cuando se publique una respuesta"

Bueno espero le ayude de algo estas sugerencias


----------



## chaky2007

muchas gracias, pero ando corto de plata para el sintonizador de video, así que voy a seguir buscando, pero igual sino lo consigo mas adelante me comprare la placa que usted dice, saludos


----------



## chaky2007

vuelvo a pedir disculpas por como me diriji al principio, volviendo al tema encontre algo que va a ser un gran comienzo, el diagrama de una pieza usb. voy a conectar "fisicamente" los cables a un rca y despues vere que pasa... con 5 voltios no puedo quemar nada no???


saludos, ahi les va la imagen


----------



## mcrven

A ver chaky2007, los 5V de un conector USB pueden suministrar 500 mA o sea, 2,5 W. Una pila AA de 1,5 V pude suministrar 1 A sostenido o sea, 1,5 W.

Ahora, toma un alhambrito calibre # 24 (por ejemplo), de unos 10 cm de longitud y con él, puentes los bornes - + y - - de una pila AA nueva y fijate lo que va a suceder con tan solo 1,5 V. De ahí deduce lo que va a suceder con 5 V.

Saludos: mcrv


----------



## mcjaup

Me gustaria saber si lograria funcionar un cable del telefono q tiene puerto USB para conectarlo a un amplificador q realicé, el amplificador es de 30 W, tiene salidas RCA y se escucha muy bien, quiero saber si puedo conectarle el telf o un mp3 o cualquiera de estos dispositivos q utiliza puerto USB. Muchas gracias por su atención espero respuestas...


----------



## Nepper

> hola a todos estoy necesitando un esqema  para poder hacer un cable que uno de sus lados tenga usb y del otro dos rca macho...



Creo que muchos ya lo saben, pero nadie lo escribió...
La salida/entrada USB de la computadora envía/recibe datos DIGITALES.
Pensemos un poco, cables puede haber de todas formas y colores, pueden existir cables USB->Ethernet, RCA->Teléfono, Svideo->Paralelo.
Claro, todos los que lean esto dirán -.Este tipo está delirando- pero no. Físicamente se pueden realizar estas adaptaciones. Lo que NO significa que voy a poder conectar mi MODEM Ethernet por USB, Conectar mi tele por el MODEM de la PC o conectar la DVD por el paralelo de la PC.
Hacer un cable no depende de la conexión, depende de la información.
Si existe el cable como decís, y es Digital<->Analógico, entonces lleva obligatoriamente un circuito, seguro será un integrado pequeño, pero como nadie tiene, conoce o sabe el esquema de ese cable, me doy cuenta que no se puede hacer (de forma casera).
Es como querer hacer mi propio "PIC", nadie te va a dar el esquema, te van a decir -.comprate uno-
En otras palabras, hacerte tu propio conversor Digital-Analógico va a ser más fácil, pero hacerlo ya es imposible.

PD: El mensaje es un poco sarcástico, pero no me salió de otra forma...


----------



## mcjaup

Pues estuve leyendo acerca del tema y tienes razon, el cable USB funciona con datos digitales, y la señal q quiero por el RCA es analogica, existe el circuito porq acabo de ver el cable pero lleva un pequeño modulo q hace la conversión... estaré investigando cualquier cosa la estare publicando...


----------



## Fer5514

buenas, tambien estoy interesado en el tema, la idea creo que sería hacer uno de estos no? (ver la foto), otro problema como dijo niten sería hacerle un driver para que la pc lo reconozca como un capturador de video, lo que llevaría de intermedio sería un conversor analogo-digital A/D pero no he podido encontrar algun diagrama de este, espero sus comentarios


----------



## zopilote

Lo de armarse una interface para audio es posible, se habla de PCM2702 que es un conversor D/A  de audio, ahora para convertir video no lo he conseguido, abra que seguir buscando.


Etolipoz
----------


----------



## fernandoae

chaky2007 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos estoy necesitando un esqema  para poder hacer un cable que uno de sus lados tenga usb y del otro dos rca macho...


Antes que nada  no creo que lo puedas hacer con los conocimientos que tenes, lo mejor seria que evalues la posibilidad de comprarlo. 
Existen algunas capturadoras que son un poco mas grandes pero son bien faciles de conseguir.


----------



## Nepper

yo no tengo conocimientos "Técnicos" de electronica, recuerdo las teorias, y conozco muchos conceptos, pero aún no tuve tiempo de aplicarlos.
Algo si sé; la complejidad en transformadorrmasión de señal de video de un RCA a USB es inmensa...
Ademas, con mucha suerte TALVEZ encuentres unos extraños drivers...

Mientras que comprandolo, sabes que funciona y ya te viene todo junto...


----------



## DJ DRACO

eso es relativamente simple.
solo se utiliza un pic como demodulador de los pulsos de data in data out del usb y lo convierte en algo entendible en forma de video o audio, o viceversa.

pronto posteo cua era el mejorcito de los pic's para este trabajo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

la verdad es que hay placas de video por usb por 200 pesos argentinos, yo estaba buscando este tipo de dispositivo, por que la notebook no tiene otra forma de ponerle una capturadora, peeeero el precio que tiene no me deja comprarla, fuera de mi alcance. saludos


----------



## estudiante-uclv

amigos yo tambien necesito pasar de una memoria flash videos para el TV, eso mismo el lo que hacen los DVD que tienen puerto USB, que ahora todos lo estan teniendo, pinso que no sea dificel, espero que puedan ayudarme. 
saludos   El est.


----------



## fernandoae

Te puedo asegurar que es mas dificil de lo que pensas


----------



## zeta_bola_1

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Te puedo asegurar que es mas dificil de lo que pensas



concuerdo plenamente


----------



## e-nixx

hola amigos

estube leyendo sus comentarios acerka del bendito cable. sip es muy complejo el hacer ese tipo d cables , pero no imposible hay muxa tecnologia detras d eso.
lo q si les puedo comentar d 1 fabricante d chips, q tiene muxas adaptaciones de usb a .................
y les dejo el link  

www.ftdichip.com

hay d todo y para todos.
espero haber cooperado en algo.

saludos desde chile ;-)


----------



## cricamo

hola primero un saludos a todos y enhorabuena por este maravilloso foro es mi primera respuesta y espero que no la ultima.
en realidad hay una gran cantidad de pic que son capaces de comunicarse con una pc via usb como 
por ejemplo el pic 18f2550 o el 4455 o el 4550 ect.ect de la casa microchip a buen precio y estoy ablando de 3 euros no se en su pais a que equivale eso.en fin el problema no es ese,el problema consiste en saber programar el pic de manera que la señal analogica de video sea interpretada a protocolo usb que no es nada sencillo y despues por supuesto crear unos driver que sirvan de interfaz humana,vamos que las señales analogicas despues de convertirlas a digitales las conviertan en algo que seamos capaces de entender las personas,yo hice un proyecto en el cual convertia las señales pcm de una emisora de radiocontrol y acia que se comportara como un joypad para poder simular el vuelo de un avion radiocontrol,todo eso aprovechando los drivers de un joypad comercial incluidos en windows xp y tuve que desarrollar un programa que despues de inprimir ocupaba 25 folios en tamaño a4 asi que no quiero ni pensar como sera el programa para convertir señales de videos yo en tu lugar intentaria ahorrar un poco y comprarte una capturadora comercial que aqui en españa las ay desde 25 euros que repito no se cuanto sera al cambio.un saludos a todos.


----------



## juancarfox

definitivamente es imposible un simple usb cable con 2 extremos de diferentes entradas una analogica y una digital funcione, necesitas a fuerza un ADC   convertidor analogico digital, batallarias menos si hicieras caso de los demas compañeros, en comprarte una tarjeta de captura que ya estan bastante baratas, y si no tienes dinero pues sacrifica...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

viste los precios de tarjetas capturadoras por usb? cuanto tendria que sacrificar? no esta ni siquiera cerca de mi presupuesto


----------



## cricamo

¿por que tiene que ser necesariamente usb y no pci?¿tienes algun inconveniente?la pinchas dentro del ordenador y fuera esas son las mas baratas.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

por que tengo notebook(que ni siquiera es mia) y no tienen pci, lo unico que tienen es usb


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Un comentario que no te va a servir , pero es a causa de un caso personal:
las capturadoras de tv por usb , la mayoría que he probado funcionan bastante mal.....no captura bien , hay lineas en el video original , audio atrazado del video etc. La única solución que me quedaba era comprar una pinacle que salía muy caraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaara y que era usb pero no valía la pena para mi uso. Ahora si lo que vos querés hacer es captura de video para uso profesional te recomiendo "hacer un gran sacrificio" y comprarlo.

pd: Si es un proyecto para satisfacción personal , te apoyo totalmente aunque me parece que va a hacer algo bastante dificil de implementar.


----------



## juanchogb

Que tal compañeros, me estreno en este foro buscando una manera de convertir la señal de una webcam usb a video compuesto para verla en tv, cuando me encuentro con este foro. Soy programador analista de sistemas de profesion y mi hobby es la electronica, y esto me permite comentarles que para la calidad de video en una captura de video, ademas de la tarjeta tiene mucho que ver la computadora en si, existen 2 versiones de puertos USB, la version 1.2 y la version 2 (y ya vine una version4) que se diferencian en la velocidad de transferencia. La frecuencia de video en funcion de la definición en pixeles hace que el ancho de banda supere en algunos casos la velocidad de trabajo de las primeras versiones de usb. Y si a esto le sumamos un procesador relativamente lento y memoria reducida, la calidad final se ve muy afectada. 

En definitiva, para captura de video no hay como conseguir el hardware ya hecho, ademas de ser mas economico que hacerlo. pero es un buen reto. Y las tarjetas internas PCI son mucho mas económicas aun que las USB.


----------



## tonifa

Hola. Puede que sea dificil si surgen problemas como ruido,etc que los vi citados en el articulo incluido como link en ingles que parece muy buena fuente,incluso el mismo aclara que mientras escribía el articulo dió con un CI mas avanzado y tmb de Texas Inst. que incluye un filtro de salida: el PCM2705; me voy a contactar con el autor porque solo tiene salida de linea o auriculares y necesito tambien entrada para micrófono,que las hay comerciales.
Todo por una Realtek HD,pero no creo sea problema de la placa onboard de la pc,no la quiero abrir de nuevo porque está aun en garantía pero lo hice,revisé los cables y no parece hacer nada desconectado.
Será dificil pero comercialmente se producen en serie en china y demás y no parecen dar malos resultados,el tema es que mientras en Ecuador las veo a 3,75 dolares, acá en Argentina de 10 aumentaron a 35 dolares y el dolr sigue subiendo,lo que se aplica tmb al precio final de los CI pero siempre va a ser mas económico armarla.
Si quieren opinen, saludos.

Veo que mientras redactaba mi post entraron otros sobre el tema video,el mio trataba exclusivamente sobre audio que si entra en lo posible de hacer con medios propios,en el caso de video no porque es mas complejo, coincido con los demas: mejor comprar una pinnacle pci,desconozco para el caso de la notebook si hay usb,pero siempre que el uso que se le quiera dar lo justifique o de no ser asi que te sobre la guita porque son bastante costosas. PEro lejos,la mejor opcion si o si es usar si desde el dispositivo de origen existe -las camaras mas nuevas lo traen- por velocidad de transferencia,economia y calidad la entrada firewire.
El euro equivale a 4,75 pesos argentinos creo,pero agregale mas porque el poder adquisitivo es menor y los precios son mas altos en mayor o menor medida por estos lares.


----------



## shats

DJ DRACO dijo:


> eso es relativamente simple.
> solo se utiliza un pic como demodulador de los pulsos de data in data out del usb y lo convierte en algo entendible en forma de video o audio, o viceversa.
> 
> pronto posteo cua era el mejorcito de los pic's para este trabajo.





saves que loco lo unico que nesesito es reproducir audio por la entrada rca  el video no me importa  poasa que tengo un estereo y solo tiene la entrada auxiliar y por eso es que quiero un diagrama para ver como puedo hacer para poder poiner la entrada usb alli


----------



## ranser

buen link gracias


----------

